# How to connect Humminbird 788CI to DSC VHF radio



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a new Humminbird 788CI and a VHF radio with DSC. The VHF input is a simple single strand wire. However the Humminbird output looks like the wire needs a special connection. I can't find any information for this in the manual or online. Maybe I am looking at it wrong? Can someone please help? Thanks.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I found out how to do it. They don't have a direct part, but their external GPS wiring can be used to make the connection.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Does the Coast Guard have the dsc equipment to be able to use the info from the radio?


----------

